# paper leaves imprint on shirt



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

When we press a shirt with the heat press we have to cut the paper big enough to cover the whole shirt. If we don't the paper will leave an indentation on the fabric that won't wash out. Has anyone ever dealt with this and found a remedy for it.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Give complete details: type of paper, printing method, etc. At first glance I would say you have too much pressure. I have been doing inkjet transfers for a while and have never had this problem. Most transfer instructions read: medium pressure.


----------



## Nimbus420 (Dec 9, 2009)

It could be the pressure, but I have seen some materials that do it more than others. Is it black material? Try running it through a conveyor dryer first


----------



## JantexInks (Nov 11, 2009)

mikelmorgan said:


> When we press a shirt with the heat press we have to cut the paper big enough to cover the whole shirt. If we don't the paper will leave an indentation on the fabric that won't wash out. Has anyone ever dealt with this and found a remedy for it.


This is quite a common dye sublimation problem where the paper crushes the fabric and leaves a permanent indention. As mentioned above, try reducing pressure. 
Also, you can get softer pads for your heat press that can help with this problem.

Good luck,


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Try lowering your pressure, like every-one suggested. 
You can use foam insert/Teflon pillow to raise printed area - in this case size of your transfer should be bigger than the insert.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Most suppliers carry foam vapor kits which includes heat resistant foam that goes under the material. You cut the foam so the paper extends just past all 4 sides of the foam. This way, when you press, there will be no pressure on the ends of the paper.


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

Cut around the image as best possible, lift the edges of the paper, reduce pressure.....some of the things I tried before stopping sublimation shirts.

Justin


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

decrease your pressure.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

I know everyone here says to decrease pressure. We have tried that and the result was less color on the garment. I was fishing for a different solution, may be a thinner paper, pretreatment or some thing that we haven't tried. We just finished a 2,000 shirt order and had to cut the paper larger than the shirt. We wasted a lot of paper in the process. We will do in the neighborhood of 50 to 60 thousand sublimation shirts next year so this problem is costing me tremendously. I'll keep looking for answers and I'm sure we will find some sort of solution. 
Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll be attempting my first shirts tomorrow and will let you know how it works out.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Mike,

The key is very light pressure, but you can't use very light pressure if you just use your press because with the rubber bottom of the press and the metal heat platen on top, you will not get even pressure on the paper to the fabric, and you will end up with light spots. That is where the Vapor Foam comes in. It puts even pressure on the paper to the fabric without putting too much pressure. Also, the paper hangs over the edge of the foam, so it can not indent into the fabric.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, my first ones weren't too bad. I did get a couple very minor crease lines on the first one. I lightened the pressure and the next one was fine. My biggest problem was lining up the foam under the pattern. That's more my fault than anything. I printed a 7 1/2 X 10 on 8 1/2 X 11 paper, which only leaves 1/2" around all sides. I'll never do that again. I had some ghosting on a couple words on the first one, also. I was more careful opening the press on the next one, so it didn't happen again.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Mike, when you lower the pressure, you may need to increase dwell time to make sure the print is vibrant.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

The photo was plenty vibrant. Actually, I think it's bit too contrasty.


----------



## Tony_Sunshine (Dec 10, 2009)

When using a large print, but that doesn't hang over the edge of the platen, we've had luck using high temp spray adhesive. The issue we ran into was contact between shirt and print even while using Vapor Foam. The adhesive allowed me to keep pressure very light, with foam underneath (with tapered edges) and worked much better. For lower quantities the extra cost of printing the larger transfer makes sense, but for your workload I would try the spray adhesive.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Did my first vapor T today with Conde support guy walking me in to it. (Was a lot of help.)

I did get a very small indent in the shirt but i could rub it out with my hand very easy and it is gone.
I have the T on now it looks ok but i have it off centered a little.

I need to work on making my monitor look more like the print as the colors on the shirts are not as vibrate as what i see on the monitor also i seems to be getting washed out looking images.

I did a few photos today on metal and something must be set wrong as they all look over blown out like the printed image looks like the exposure was cranked up blowing out all the colors.
Will have to deal with it after X-Mass.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

mikelmorgan said:


> I know everyone here says to decrease pressure. We have tried that and the result was less color on the garment. I was fishing for a different solution, may be a thinner paper, pretreatment or some thing that we haven't tried. We just finished a 2,000 shirt order and had to cut the paper larger than the shirt. We wasted a lot of paper in the process. We will do in the neighborhood of 50 to 60 thousand sublimation shirts next year so this problem is costing me tremendously. I'll keep looking for answers and I'm sure we will find some sort of solution.
> Thanks for the suggestions.


We're experiencing the same problems (specially on satin fabrics), and yes, we also waste a lot of papers solving the process. We also lowered the pressure somewhat, and it helped a little. Please post if you find another solution,


----------



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

vctradingcubao said:


> We're experiencing the same problems (specially on satin fabrics), and yes, we also waste a lot of papers solving the process. We also lowered the pressure somewhat, and it helped a little. Please post if you find another solution,


Me too.....on what he said.


----------

